
San Bernardino survivor’s husband backs Apple in battle with FBI - david90
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/29/san-bernardino-survivors-husband-backs-apple-in-battle-with-fbi/#labnol
======
studentrob
This man is very brave for taking a stance with which some of his wife's
coworkers may not agree. He already had to be brave to be there for his kids
and now he is opposing the DOJ. Full letter:

[http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/2729428/KondokerLetter...](http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/2729428/KondokerLetterToJudgeSheriPym-02292016.pdf)

~~~
my5thaccount
He is acting with _integrity_ , which, arguably, is even more significant than
bravery by itself.

------
yread
Why is it important what do the survivors of the attack think? Justice system
is supposed to be objective - we don't ask a widow what should we do with a
murderer.

~~~
imron
Because the director of the FBI said one one of the reasons they were pursuing
this was so they could look the families of the victims in the eye and say
they'd done all they could to bring them justice.

If the families say, actually, we'd rather you didn't do this, then that makes
that particular argument less effective.

~~~
white-flame
That's purely a marketing & power play statement, not one of meaningful
decision making.

~~~
msbarnett
Sure. But this battle between the FBI and Apple is at least as much a PR and
Political battle as it is a legal battle.

The FBI's proposed interpretation of the AWA's powers is going to be a tough
sell to appellate courts, as far as I can see. Their main play here has been
to try to generate enough of a PR shitstorm that Apple decides not to
challenge the writ and just plays along. And if that doesn't work, they're
hoping to provoke enough outrage when Apple wins that congress is nudged into
giving them the powers they want.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Their main play here has been to try to generate enough of a PR shitstorm
> that Apple decides not to challenge the writ and just plays along.

Insofar as there is a political/PR battle, I think its just as likely that
they want to lose publicly and use that to reinforce moves under way for
getting specific new authority legislated. It's perhaps not coincidental that
the various All-Writs Acts cases all came up _after_ discussion of Congress
adopting rules regulating provision of consumer end-to-end encryption.

~~~
npunt
From the statements thus far, it seems that the FBI has neither given much
thought to unintended consequences such as foreign governments demands for
similar access, nor been able to stay on message whether this is 'just for one
phone' or for many. If the idea is to lose the case, which it could possibly
be, they've executed that plan poorly because its now a PR fiasco.

To be clear, I'm assuming when you say 'lose' you mean the case, not lose the
PR battle. The latter is of course always a bad idea when you want to get your
way.

------
bitwize
Things like this make me proud to be an American -- seeing my countrymen do
the right thing and take a stand for freedom.

~~~
nickik
Hard to argue for american pride when the US goverment is the danger

~~~
handedness
Defining nations as their government, and not their people, is a dangerous
thing.

------
Zombieball
Probably a bit late in the game to ask this, but I haven't seen it discussed
elsewhere.

Why is it possible for Apple to update the software of a locked phone?

Is this something we expect to change in future releases of iOS given recent
events?

~~~
alcari
It's something that has already changed. This is only happening because the
iPhone in question is a 5C, which doesn't have a Secure Enclave.

~~~
fredsir
Sure about that? I thought they could still issue firmware updates to the SE
without password.

Do you have a source available?

------
spacecowboy_lon
More to the point would how do the survivors feel about it.

------
notthegov
If the FBI really wanted to save lives, they would put governors on every
vehicle and make owning a lighter require a license.

The lies of the tobacco industry, lead industry and food industry have killed
millions of people. And the selfish desire to drive personal automobiles have
killed millions of people.

If we are going to restrict human freedom for safety, let's do it in a way
that saves the most lives?

~~~
logfromblammo
All right, inmates. We have a new job opening up soon in the prison, that pays
$2.00 per hour! By a show of hands, how many of you have a medical degree with
experience in oncology? And any in vascular surgery? Any medical degree at
all? Psychiatrists, even?

Ok, looks like just those two. Anybody else? Maybe just a B.S. in chemistry or
biology?

If you lack existing qualifications, and are still interested, the state has
given us a grant to provide a twelve week training course to make some of you
inmates into bona fide researchers, to investigate cures for cancer and
vascular disease. You cannot have any disciplinary infractions for the
_entire_ twelve weeks if you want to graduate.

If you know someone who is a doctor, please also look into our referral
program, wherein if you can successfully frame or entrap a physician into
committing a felony, you can receive furlough days, conjugal visits, or even
sentence reduction.

~

